# 4 weeks old mutt puppies for adoption



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I am in a sticky situation, my old many and I are splitting up and I am going to try to keep the house. A little while ago I had a pregnant stray dumped on me, and she had her 5 puppies the day prior to her spay/abortion. The puppies are four weeks old now and of unknown heritage. They will all be spayed and the one boy will be nuetered before going to their forever homes. Good pups, just no room. I was down to five of my own dogs which may be do-able for me, but mom and pups will have to go soon. I will be weighing and worming them this evening, and starting them on soft puppy food. I would like to try to get 100.00 for them. Please contact me 904-945-2152 for photos. We are located in Middleburg Florida, but I am willing to travel to meet the right people as far as North East Florida.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks you guys


----------

